# Add New Apps for TiVo Cable card Users



## miwi98 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just found out that the App Locast has been added to many TiVo boxes, I think the Bolts. TiVo, remember us, Cable Card users when you are adding new Apps.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

miwi98 said:


> Just found out that the App Locast has been added to many TiVo boxes, I think the Bolts. TiVo, remember us, Cable Card users when you are adding new Apps.


locast is in the appstore on tivo not a standalone app and is for over the air not cable users also not all local stations available yet


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> locast is in the appstore on tivo not a standalone app


What' the difference? Not an app user.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> What' the difference? Not an app user.


the difference is I was answering miwi98 that locast is in the vewd app store not a standalone app


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

miwi98 said:


> Just found out that the App Locast has been added to many TiVo boxes, I think the Bolts. TiVo, remember us, Cable Card users when you are adding new Apps.


If you get your Tivo through your cable company they control the apps


----------

